# Samsung E6750 BR-HT volume issues...very strange!



## gill

Hi All,

I have the strangest thing happening with my home theatre system - it is a Samsung E6750 Blu-ray home theatre system.

The issue I am having is that the volume starts turning itself down randomly - I can see no reason why it would. I have tried the following tests to rule a few things out as being the issue:

1. Took all batteries out of all remotes. Still turns down.
2. Factory reset the device. Still does it.
3. Turned off anynet HDMI - it is connected to samsung smart TV (E8000). Still does it.
4. Turned off the dynamic audio settings. Still does it.

Other than that I can't think of anything to try. I have tried simply turning the sound back up, and it just turns itself back down again.

Sometimes the issue will go away after a minute or so, however as I write this it has been turning itself down to 0 volume for the past half an hour. It even continues to attempt to turn itself down after it gets to 0.

Worth noting that the only volume buttons on the device (and not the remote control) are touch buttons, so I can't see it being a physical switch that is stuck. I did notice that the volume up touch button doesn't work too well though, which may indicate something is faulty in general with the volume buttons - although it may not be the cause of my issue.

Anyway, if anyone has ideas, please let me know, I'm going to call Samsung and see if they can help too.

Regards,

Glen.


----------



## billbartuska

Something else (in the room, shining through a window???) that's sending an IR signal to the deice?

Calling Samsung is a good move.


----------



## gill

Yeah we turned off all IR devices and also shut the blinds on our loungeroom windows, still does it.

Anyway, I got an extended warranty with it which includes replacement for minor faults. Some Samsung guy is coming to confirm the issue (I have it on video too) in a few days, at which point I should get a replacement system. Hopefully none of my model are left and I can get the new Silver system!









Cheers,

Glen.


----------



## billbartuska

Good luck!


----------



## PedroPerth

Hi,

I have also had this problem with my machine and I have seen others who have had it as well, but haven't come across a solution. One thing I did notice is that when you manually raise or lower the volume it doesn't beep, but when the machine lowers the volume by itself, it does beep. I have updated my firmware and even reset the machine, but none of that has worked. If you have found a solution I would love to hear what it is.

I think this is a common fault with this machine.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## samsul

I also have the same problem. I bought it 4 years ago. I think this is becouse of corrotion in jumper among boards. I tried to unplug, spray with contact cleaner, spay with air (hand pump), & plug it again. Then the problem has gone.


----------



## gill

Thanks!

Funny enough, this has happened to me two more times!

Each time, thankfully I had warranty. The repair shop ended up replacing the touch panel - they said it shorts or something and ends up registering touches for no reason. A common issue with this model, they say.


----------



## chappo

I have a Samsung 7:1 surround sound system HT 6750, bought one four years ago and six months ago it started driving me crazy by turning itself down for no reason. Had the opportunity to buy a second one cheap so bought it and switched main box over.
You guessed it now it does the same volume turn down.
Does anyone know how I can fix this issue , or is it a Samsung model problem ??


----------



## gill

Hi,

See my previous reply for info. Basically, the touch panels are prone to fail.

Gill.


----------



## DzillaXx

I've heard other sammy audio equipment do this as well. Not just your unit. Could be the touch panel, but could be something else too.

First off using Samsung Audio is just as bad as using Sony Audio gear. Pretty much as low as it gets in the audio world other than brands like Pyle, which TBH is nearly as good as sony/samsung gear (if that gives you info on how lackluster those units are internally).

This is either a software bug, touch panel, or you have a blown speaker in your setup. The unit is turning the volume down to keep the amp safe, as if a speaker is blow (even if a tweeter) will mess up a speaker's impedance. Those units are designed for powering speakers of a certain impedance, and the speakers used are pretty cheap and low quality. Blowing speakers on those units is a pretty easy task, just turning the system up to a very loud state just once could do it. Which is why you never push those cheap systems, EVER!!

I would bust out the multimeter and start checking speakers.

Also would check to see how hot the unit is getting, heat could also be the problem.


----------



## chappo

thanks for your advice


----------

